# Saddle or blanket back?



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

My puppy, Emila is 5.3 months old and I was wondering if you all think she will saddle out, or if she will remain dark like this and be a blanket back? 

Her sire, is a black and tan saddleback. I was looking through pictures of him as as a baby earlier and by the time he was 4 months you could see a definite saddle forming.

Her dam, is a dark sable.

Here are some pictures of Emila:




























Thanks.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

I would say theres still a good chance she gains a lot of tan.

Heres my boy at around 5 mos










And here is him at 11 months










Hes 18 months now and has kept pretty much that same color.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'm going to guess she'll be blanket back. Personally i would expect to see more tan on the rear legs by 5 months but i'm also no expert and could be wrong.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

My female puppy is 6ish months old, and for the past few weeks her tan has been washing out on her thighs. I thought she was going to be a blanket back, but NOPE! 

It started as some noticeable undercoat/gray look to the otherwise pitch black hair. Then the tan started creeping up...it is now 50/50 tan and black where it used to be just black.

It was quite a surprise...I have a pic album of her, and she is very dark in those! 

Also, her tan has been getting darker as well.


----------



## erictioran (5 mo ago)

TheNamesNelson said:


> I would say theres still a good chance she gains a lot of tan.
> 
> Heres my boy at around 5 mos
> 
> ...


I don't see the pohotos?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

erictioran said:


> I don't see the pohotos?


…because it’s an 11yr old thread and the format the member used to embed the photos is no longer supported.


----------

